# Linwood Warren



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

A few pics of one of the many nature reserves managed by Lincolnshire wildlife trust. It is a very nice place, especially considering heathland is not particularly common. The variety of insect life was amazing, especially the bees and dragonflies. There were various species of plant and fungus but not much in the way of mammals or reptiles (excluding the cattle!). 

[not letting me upload pics, will try again later]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Landscape/scenery 

























































Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Plants








No idea what this plant is.








Some kind of heather species.








No idea what this plant is either.








Holly?








Some kind of moss. There was lots of it, including a small mound covered in moss which was nice. There is a rare moss species here apparently, forgot the name.








There were many of these berry things, again no idea on the spp.








Sphagnum moss?


Fungus

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Animals

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

